# PFD



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a friend who is looking for a new PFD for a Deso trip. I love my Stohlquist Betsea- but thought I'd put it out there to see if anyone has ideas on this topic.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

I love my Women's Stolquist "TowMotion", but I will probably get a Greenjacket someday. Neither squishes "the girls" if that's what your friend is after. Lots of rec's here if you do a search.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My vote goes to my Kokatat MsFit.
KJ


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my Astral Women's Wonder Jacket!!!! I have gone through a few of them, but am really sad now because they are being discontinued... :'( Some of the things I really like about this PFD is - #1 it is a zip front! I know I weird, but I really hate pulling a pfd on & off over my head.
#2 the generous curvature for rack space is soooo super comfy! #3, the knife lash tab is located under the front zipper (there is an inner buckle, it's still fully securely on when unzipped) and I have not lost a single river knife since I started wearing this pfd, it is still super easy & quick access though. brilliant design! Anyways, like I said, the bad news is that they are being discontinued. The good news is that they are on clearance at NRS right now!


----------

